# Have you ever heard of this?



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Our 5 month old Great pyrenees has been wonderful...I have posted various stuff she does...guarding and such..


Lillie thinks she is part herding dog....she will run behind the goats to make them go where she wants (away from neighbors dog when its outside usually) and will bring them closer to the house. She only does it when they go to the side of the fence where the neighbor dog is...anyone ever heard or seen this with a great pyrenees..both her parents were working dogs...mother stayed with goats and father with cows.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is doing it to protect them from a possible threat it is good and normal if she is playing or chasing them otherwise it is not good.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

No she doesn't do it to play with them....she will kinda circle behind them and walk fast to make them walk and once they are away from neighbors pitbull she just lays down.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say from what I have read that is normal LGD protective behavior to get her goats away from danger. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ok....hadn't heard or read that anywhere...


Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I would say from what I have read that is normal LGD protective behavior to get her goats away from danger. :thumb:


agree sounds totally normal


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have to agree. Sounds like she's just trying to keep them safe. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

What a good dog!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> What a good dog!!


she is a VERY good dog...couldn't ask for a better dog. Glad to know this was normal...i was starting to think she thought she was parting herding dog LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We don't have a LGD but she sounds awesome! It's great she protects them like that!


----------

